# pricing commercial jobs



## napoleonsays

I'm bidding on my first commercial job this week. I've done commercial work in the past but for an hourly rate for other contractors so I pretty much have no idea how to price a commercial job. 

Any one care to help with a price per sq foot or per sheet?

Thanks,
d


----------



## boco

It really depends on what you are doing. is it 8ft or 30ft. Then whats the job scope? Is it ten boards or a thousand? Is there a lot of details? Soffits, wrapped windows, etc.. Then whats your overhead? do you have big truck? what do you pay your help? Do you carry comp? There is just too many variables for anyone to give you an exact number. I would say the best thing to do is try and figure out your total costs then pretend its a Time and materials job. Something like 2 guys 2 weeks X (How much you need to charge) then tranfer to SQ ft or board price. I used to do all my jobs this way when first starting out. Just dont sell yourself short.


----------



## chris

I agree.Most comm. jobs are big and wide open . no little rooms.but beware firewalls ,double layers,draftstops,supers,ton of guys to work around,phases,etc etc.:blink::blink:hardhats,steel toe boots,PANTS,NO RADIO:furious: comm. is all we pretty much do have learned to deal with it.Comm. work is bid higher than res.


----------



## DSJOHN

I was doing comm at $1.50 ft simple job /after that what the 1st 2 replies said I agree!!!


----------



## Checkers

I make $0.30/foot labor only for smooth on commercial lol.


----------



## napoleonsays

thanks for the comments, guys.

the job is mostly 8 foot stuff with a few walls going up to 12.

there's one double sided wall that'll need double 5/8". 

it's a condo on the 4th floor of a historic building in olde city philadelphia so getting the drywall in will be challenging as none of the front windows are large enough to get the boom in. there is a side door that i assume that they can reach from the street. do you also charge extra for the day of delivery? i'll definitely have to be there to help. 

this is also my first time reading blue prints so i'll be spending some serious time doing that in the next few days.


----------



## Final touch drywall

May I ask how long you have been doing this trade???
Don't mean to sound like a prick,but this job sounds a bit above your level.And may end up losing your shorts.Bid waaaay high & pray for the best IMO This sounds like a job where basic numbers won't cut it.:whistling2:


----------



## boco

FTD is right there are some red flags for sure. historical, 4th floor and 5/8 rock with 12ft walls. I would say screw the prints and get a total sq ft from GC. While doing that ask them how THEY plan on getting the materials inside the building. I normally charge a $.04 stocking feee, but in this case I would pass and let the GC worry about it. So if you are at 12 ft you will need to get staging up there as well. Once again talk to the GC. As for historical that usually means friggin nitemare


----------



## chris

*suppliers should stock*

I would check with supplier on how they think they will deliver your order ..youre buying it so im sure they can figure it out,. Suppliers here include stocking in price {.04]sounds accurate. I remodel county courthouse .4th floor only could get 8' sheets. 12' clgs should not need too much scaffold tall benches may work if yur hangers arent a bunch of pussywillows ,baker for tapin.be weary of any tie ins to existing walls,the mud may cause chunks to fall off [paint,plaster] can be a real nightmare.as for plan reading...double check count at site b4 bid.If they are very close you did good.dont sweat the small stuff after all it is just drywall,.communication,and getting along with other trades should be main focus.Good luck


----------



## joepro0000

Are you crazy, hold your horses. You can ither make serious money or loose a big chunk of money quickly. If this is your first time reading plans, I'm sorry, there is no way you will no whats 100% expected from your part. There are so many vairables, like fire-stops, fire-caulk, patch and repair existing walls after sparky's/plumbers open them up for their new ish, AC duct openings, soffits, blocking where required, touch-ups, framing punch-out damaged or moved by others unknown, etc. I can offer you my estimating services for $100.00 and will tell you all the materials and labor you need. Including deliveries, etc. You just send me the plans, your rates you pay your people, and your expected profit. Set a goal how much your going to make and stick by it, don't guess and not know what your profit is going to be. Whatever you estimate now what your profit will be, it will probably 1/4" if this is your 1st commerical job.


----------



## boco

joepro0000 said:


> Are you crazy, hold your horses. You can ither make serious money or loose a big chunk of money quickly. If this is your first time reading plans, I'm sorry, there is no way you will no whats 100% expected from your part. There are so many vairables, like fire-stops, fire-caulk, patch and repair existing walls after sparky's/plumbers open them up for their new ish, AC duct openings, soffits, blocking where required, touch-ups, framing punch-out damaged or moved by others unknown, etc. I can offer you my estimating services for $100.00 and will tell you all the materials and labor you need. Including deliveries, etc. You just send me the plans, your rates you pay your people, and your expected profit. Set a goal how much your going to make and stick by it, don't guess and not know what your profit is going to be. Whatever you estimate now what your profit will be, it will probably 1/4" if this is your 1st commerical job.


 I will do it for $99 then at end you will be able to choose either harvard or yale for your childrens college.


----------



## chris

joepro0000 said:


> Are you crazy, hold your horses. You can ither make serious money or loose a big chunk of money quickly. If this is your first time reading plans, I'm sorry, there is no way you will no whats 100% expected from your part. There are so many vairables, like fire-stops, fire-caulk, patch and repair existing walls after sparky's/plumbers open them up for their new ish, AC duct openings, soffits, blocking where required, touch-ups, framing punch-out damaged or moved by others unknown, etc. I can offer you my estimating services for $100.00 and will tell you all the materials and labor you need. Including deliveries, etc. You just send me the plans, your rates you pay your people, and your expected profit. Set a goal how much your going to make and stick by it, don't guess and not know what your profit is going to be. Whatever you estimate now what your profit will be, it will probably 1/4" if this is your 1st commerical job.


just a little bit


----------



## boco

All right lets make this simple
1. Go to jobsite at least twice before submitting bid.
2. State in bid GC provide all materials including stocking.
3. State in your bid that you are charging labor per sqft only and final price to be determined by amount of boards used on job. (very important)
4. Ask to do a walk through with GC explaining what is required in the work scope.
5 Specify in bid what you will be doing. Exactly. If your not doing it state that as well. 
6. Double price for any work over 8ft


----------



## chris

Very good points... if GC has time or wants nto deal with your material great. Sounds like you want to impress GC beings it is 1rst comm. job so I wuld do everthing in my power to take care of my material.If you want job and willing to sacrifice a little time it will payoff.abut how much rock? how many patches?Sometimes its OK to eat it a little bit if trying to land new client[future work]be careful of double pricing for high work..may be difference in getting it or missing it


----------



## silverstilts

boco said:


> All right lets make this simple
> 1. Go to jobsite at least twice before submitting bid.
> 2. State in bid GC provide all materials including stocking.
> 3. State in your bid that you are charging labor per sqft only and final price to be determined by amount of boards used on job. (very important)
> 4. Ask to do a walk through with GC explaining what is required in the work scope.
> 5 Specify in bid what you will be doing. Exactly. If your not doing it state that as well.
> 6. Double price for any work over 8ft


Most jobs are estimated and place on a bid sheet before there is ever a construction site at least before the building goes up so it is impossible to go look at a job site. It is your responsibility to go over the prints and ask questions at that time, keep up on any addendum's. I never give a board ft price but include anything extra for a total of one price. True specify what exactly will be done on your part including what materials (included in total price of bid). Can't always double price on anything over 8' because most commercial is over 8', just figure out what you need including profit. It is not any one's business GC or homeowner for that matter to see where every penny you need goes. It will only complicate and make it easier for them to scrutinize your bid, simple as that. If there are any changes after you start don't do them without a signed work order this is an additional binding contract if you intend to get paid for such work. Since you specify what you will do it is not necessary to specify what you will not do.


----------



## boco

silverstilts said:


> Most jobs are estimated and place on a bid sheet before there is ever a construction site at least before the building goes up so it is impossible to go look at a job site. It is your responsibility to go over the prints and ask questions at that time, keep up on any addendum's. I never give a board ft price but include anything extra for a total of one price. True specify what exactly will be done on your part including what materials (included in total price of bid). Can't always double price on anything over 8' because most commercial is over 8', just figure out what you need including profit. It is not any one's business GC or homeowner for that matter to see where every penny you need goes. It will only complicate and make it easier for them to scrutinize your bid, simple as that. If there are any changes after you start don't do them without a signed work order this is an additional binding contract if you intend to get paid for such work. Since you specify what you will do it is not necessary to specify what you will not do.


 First he said he didnt have a ton of experience with prints. thats why i steered him to the work scope It has everything you need as long as you have a walkthrough and ask questions. Second by giving a board price it insures that everyboard hung board is paid for. Third I always state what i dont do. IE caulking, Removel, and no worky more then 8 hours or weekends without time and a half (Been burned a few times not doing this). Always charge double for high work.


----------



## joepro0000

boco said:


> First he said he didnt have a ton of experience with prints. thats why i steered him to the work scope It has everything you need as long as you have a walkthrough and ask questions. Second by giving a board price it insures that everyboard hung board is paid for. Third I always state what i dont do. IE caulking, Removel, and no worky more then 8 hours or weekends without time and a half (Been burned a few times not doing this). Always charge double for high work.


 
ok so for instance, you tell the GC I will hang the drywall @ 25 a board. What if the GC tells you well I want you to use 54" sheets 4x16' after you give your price per board 

It is better to give 1 total labor price and 1 total material price. No need to break down prices in each category.


----------

